# I miss them



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I was just thinking today about all my SM friends who haven't been on in sooooo long. I really miss them. Sm just doesn't seem the same without them. Has anyone heard from Jaimie, Janet, Daisy, Lina, Angelynn, just to name a few.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I was just thinking the same thing. I see Jaimie over on FaceBook, but I haven't heard from any of the others in ages and ages.

And I miss them too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lina - I heard from her a while back (if you meant LennaBella). I receive some lovely emails from her every now and then. 

yeah, I also miss them in SM...so much!

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Me too. But I've been afraid to say it.....

maybe they'll come back sometime and we can have a reunion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaimie, Angelyn and Daisy are on FB now.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A lot of SM members are on Facebook. I wish they would come back here, too. I'm having a hard time keeping up with both FB and SM. I happen to love many of you here that I don't believe are on FB. Kerry? Paula? Deb? Just to name a few. So, here I am. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. I have only friended one SM person on FB in the beginning because I really just use it for family and work acquaintances. I always worry that I'm insulting SM people when I don't confirm them as friends, but it just gets too overwhelming to go through too many posts and I don't always check FB. When I want to talk about Tyler or Maltese, it's here that I come.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for thinking of me and the gang! we r around but FB is easier for me to keep up with friends from all over and keeping up with both is hard. i get a PM from here every now and then and get email alerts. we r all good though! feel free to PM me ne time.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Jaimie, you will always be special to us!!! Your just the best!!!!:chili:

I was thinking about Lina the other day and wondering how her sister is doing. We use to email back and forth but the last email I sent her, I haven't heard from her. I know she is working now in real estate but I would love to know how Maggie is doing!!! Does anyone know? Deb??? 

Yes, I miss everyone also~~~~


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm feelin' the love. I try to check in every few days but just don't do much posting. Mostly I'm keeping up with everyone on Facebook.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

dr.jaimie said:


> thanks for thinking of me and the gang! we r around but FB is easier for me to keep up with friends from all over and keeping up with both is hard. i get a PM from here every now and then and get email alerts. we r all good though! feel free to PM me ne time.


 
Every now and again I think of Parker and it's good to hear all is well.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone - I have not forgotten any of you - I have been really just tangled myself into my life - it's never ending .. Dianne - I miss you and everyone soo much, Maggie is doing great -she was here in October to see me with her daughter and her 5 month old grandbaby - we took her to vegas and they were all walking the strip until 2am.
Her scans have come back clear - let's pray it stays that way ..
Bella is doing great - she is such a sweet dog - we have just discovered she can say "How are you" when she greets us at the door, we thought it was a co-incidence at first but she really does do it.
She's also a great "Bell-Ringer" to go pee pee - we love her to death.
I too am also on facebook "Lina Krikorian Tufenkjian" .. it's the best way to keep in touch with friends and family all over the world.
Hugs to you all
xoxoxo Lina T


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

There are so many I miss seeing posting on here. For some reason the other Bonnie's mom - I think her name is Dorothy - has been heavy on my heart for a while now. Don't know why - I sent her a PM and never heard back. Does anyone know if she is doing okay?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

sophie said:


> There are so many I miss seeing posting on here. For some reason the other Bonnie's mom - I think her name is Dorothy - has been heavy on my heart for a while now. Don't know why - I sent her a PM and never heard back. Does anyone know if she is doing okay?


She is doing great. i see her on another forum, fashion-related.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm on FB, too. I do it like Sue(Tyler's mom). FB is mostly for family and "non-Maltese" friends. I tend to spend more time on SM, though...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day. If you go back and read old posts its amazing at how many of the people who posted on them are gone. It really makes me sad. We've lost some REALLY nice people and I miss them.:smcry:
I do hear from Daisy occasionally and she's doing well. She called a couple of months ago. She's busy with Ryan and she's pregnant again. She's on FB and has a web site with a blog. I miss seeing her post so much and I miss those fun bingo games she did.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lennabella said:


> Hi Everyone - I have not forgotten any of you - I have been really just tangled myself into my life - it's never ending .. Dianne - I miss you and everyone soo much, Maggie is doing great -she was here in October to see me with her daughter and her 5 month old grandbaby - we took her to vegas and they were all walking the strip until 2am.
> Her scans have come back clear - let's pray it stays that way ..
> Bella is doing great - she is such a sweet dog - we have just discovered she can say "How are you" when she greets us at the door, we thought it was a co-incidence at first but she really does do it.
> She's also a great "Bell-Ringer" to go pee pee - we love her to death.
> ...


:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: Very happy to read this update! 
Bella, I miss you too :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*(((LINA))) I have missed you something terrible, I keep my prayers for Maggie, I'm in tears thinking how wonderful God is, he has his arms around Maggie. *
*I just miss you:smcry::hugging:soooooo much*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula may God bless you ,hugs xx jo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

And I'm so glad you and _everyone_ in this thread do! I love coming here. Even though there is some drama sometimes...and how couldn't there be drama with so many women? I LOVE this place and have enjoyed getting to know each and every one of you! You can miss your old friends, but hope you like us newbies too!:wub: And someday we will be "old" friends too.



Snowbody said:


> I agree. I have only friended one SM person on FB in the beginning because I really just use it for family and work acquaintances. I always worry that I'm insulting SM people when I don't confirm them as friends, but it just gets too overwhelming to go through too many posts and I don't always check FB. When I want to talk about Tyler or Maltese, it's here that I come.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

More MIA's are SueC, Andrea, (I found nemo), Madden, Diamonds Mommy. Jaimie's siggy is gone too.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm not a long time member, just over a year, but i think it so sad when members leave.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I really got to know Andrea (I found Nemo) and liked her so much.  I also remember Diamonds Mommy, but was not here long enough at the time to get to know the others unfortunately. 



Starsmom said:


> More MIA's are SueC, Andrea, (I found nemo), Madden, Diamonds Mommy. Jaimie's siggy is gone too.


----------

